# 12 week ultrasound



## krissie328

I had my 12 week ultrasound today. The photos were not very good. This is the best one. Any guesses on boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







20170802_133249-665x629.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Talia12

Really hard to tell, but I think girl


----------



## JoHio

Same. This one is tricky...but I'd say girl too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## jessicasmum

:pink:


----------



## lian_83

:pink:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. My son has said from the start it is a baby sister. Part of me can't shake that I feel like it is a girl as well. Hopefully I will know sooner rather than later. :haha:


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm going to say girl, too. My four year old insisted from the day we told him we were having a baby that we were having a girl. We also had a hunch it was a girl.. sure enough, we're having a girl!


----------



## pinkclouds

Girl


----------



## Gretaa

Girl - guessing from the skull. Can't see the nub :(


----------



## krissie328

Well I wanted to let you all know we are in fact having a *girl*!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

